# What does everyone think of the ChefTalk Store



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok, don't hold back, can everyone give me some feed back on www.cheftalkstore.com ? In an effort to keep ChefTalk alive we opened the store, and we need to hear from everyone on how we can make it a place that you would shop at and keep shopping at. Are there books we should add? Books we should avoid? Let us know.

Just let you know, this week we will be adding a great selection of food posters, and hopefully some ChefTalk coffee mugs.

Would really appreciate your comments and insite.

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

